# Mi disco duro ha muerto!



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ene 21, 2010)

Disco duro SATA dañado.

Hola a todos.

Se me ha dañado el disco duro SATA Maxtor STM3320614AS de  320 Gb que utilizaba como deposito de documentos, música, etc. Simplemente el disco no gira y, por consiguiente el PC no la reconoce. He quitado la tarjeta controladora (la que está detrás del disco) y hay un componente quemado, pequeño, como un integrado pero con solo dos terminales.

Dado que recuperar la información es crucial para mi, pregunto a los entendidos

¿Se puede usar otra controladora de la misma marca pero diferente capacidad para recuperar mis documentos?

¿Si intento puentear el componente quemado, podré dañar el resto de mi equipo?

Si alguien ha tenido un problema parecidos favor compartir la solución


----------



## DanielU (Ene 21, 2010)

Se debe cambiar por una controladora igual, de la misma capacidad, modelo, cache, etc.

Lo que tendrias que hacer es colocar el disco como secundario y tratar de realizar el test SMART para saber realmente que le sucede al disco.


----------



## MVB (Ene 21, 2010)

1. Solo ponle la tarjeta controladora que sea igual. !Puedes arruinar el disco por siempre! SI LE PONES OTRA
2. Tampoco recomiendo puentear nada--


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 21, 2010)

El componente es cuadradito? esta cerca del conector de la alimentacion? hay unas resistencias fusibles, fijate si es eso. Sacale una foto y posteala


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 21, 2010)

a mi se me quemo un samsung de 400, pero los platos giran, el problema parece el cabezal o la logica. y estoy con el mismo problema que vos, cambiar esa placa, el tema es conseguir esa placa

saludos


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ene 21, 2010)

GRacias a todos por las respuestas ... y solidaridad



			
				DanielU dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tendrias que hacer es colocar el disco como secundario



El disco estaba como secundario. Pero no lo reconoce ni la bios de la placa. Como si no existiera. Le acerco el oido y no se sienten girar los discos.



			
				elbrujo dijo:
			
		

> El componente es cuadradito? esta cerca del conector de la alimentacion? hay unas resistencias fusibles, fijate si es eso. Sacale una foto y posteala



Exactamente, es cuadrado (mas bien rectangular), montado superficialmente pero no parece un integrado porque solo tiene dos patas anchas. Se alcanza a leer algo como "6p83.." y está al lado de otro similar en el que se puede leer "BUX Z837", pero están al otro extremo del conector de alimentación.

Y si es una resistencia? o un diodo?  No se podría sustituir con uno corriente aunque fuera solo para recuperar los datos?

!Con tanto esmero que había organizado mi información¡

No se si escribo con la esperanza de hallar ayuda o para desahogarme


----------



## MVB (Ene 21, 2010)

Bueno se que es tarde para decirlo, pero como regla general se debe tener al menos una copia de seguridad de los datos mas importantes.. Es mejor prevenir.


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2010)

los maxtor, dan problemas en los conectores, falsos contactos, etc...

tengo uno de 320gb, cerrado hermatico, nuevo sin uso, y tengo miedo de instalarlo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 22, 2010)

> solo tiene dos patas anchas. Se alcanza a leer algo como "6p83.." y está al lado de otro similar en el que se puede leer "BUX Z837", pero están al otro extremo del conector de alimentación.


 
por lo que comentas parece que lo que se te ha quemado es una resistencia ó un condensador SMD, que efectivamentepuedes sustituir por uno normal,,pero antes hay que hallar el tipo de componente y su valor.
una foto ayudaría mucho

saludos


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ene 22, 2010)

Bueno

Aquí posteo las fotos 

Agradezco cualquier sugerencia

Salu2


----------



## unleased! (Ene 22, 2010)

por la pinta parece un diodo rectificador rápido pero cuidado, aunque lo sustituyas no vas a hacer nada ya que si se quemó ese componente debió ser por algo. No se quemó así porque si, siempre hay una causa. Además se vé la placa con manchas de quemado por lo que algúna pista se quemó entre capa y capa.

O consigues otra controladora de un disco exactamente igual al tuyo, o, ya te ves bajando otra vez todas tus pelis Xno de internet.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 22, 2010)

J3 esta chamuscado, a que iba conectado? Esta al lado del rectangulo rojo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2010)

Si bien se parece no es el que decia cerca del conector, ese esta al lado del conector del motor del plato. Como dice ahi el colega, si se quemo es por algo.. machote consumo para que se fria asi.. buscando otra placa..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 22, 2010)

> o, ya te ves bajando otra vez todas tus pelis Xno de internet.


 


+15 caracteres


----------



## mcrven (Ene 22, 2010)

*R.I.P.*

Sentido pésame.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ene 22, 2010)

Gracias a todos por las condolencias.

Lo que veo es dificil encontrar otra controladora. De pronto comprando un disco con las mismas especificaciones.



			
				DanielU dijo:
			
		

> J3 esta chamuscado, a que iba conectado? Esta al lado del rectangulo rojo.



Es el conector del motor del disco (creo)


----------



## DanielU (Ene 22, 2010)

El disco lo tenias bien refrigerado? muy pegado al otro disco?

Lo mejor es dejar una buena sepaparacion entre los discos y si es posible colocarle un cooler para HD. Evita Maxtor para tu proxima compra. 

Busca algo de WD, samsung, seagate. Y siempre debes tener un backup de toda tu informacion. Los discos no son para siempre.

Si tenias informacion muy importante seria bueno que consultes en un laboratorio de recuperacion de datos para ver que se podria hacer.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 22, 2010)

DanielU dijo:


> Busca algo de WD, samsung, seagate.


 

el mio era samsung y no duro un año, recontra bien refrigerado


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2010)

se imaginan el "calentamiento" que produjeron esas peliculas

bueno tomalo con humor:
un hombre murio y llega su compadre a darle las condolencias a la viuda
   -lo siento
y la viuda alarmada responde presurosa
   -no, no, no, dejemelo asi acostadito

(ve al laboratorio de recuperacion de datos)


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 5, 2010)

El misterio del mejor aparato que dura mil años......NO EXISTEEEEE.
En el mundo del harware, las marcas prueban los productos y muchos de ellos salen con errores que lo solucionan en fabrica anulandole cosas y demas, con los rigidos no es ajeno este problema, la mayoria de las cosas de quinta vienen para aca, como a veces se les escapan lotes de  productos que andan bien y no se rompen nunca, es muy largo el tema este del harwarwe pero no hay marca que sea mejor que otra, uno esta a la suerte que te toque uno que te dure o no.


----------

